# Feed from windmill to storage tank



## JustinTex (May 15, 2009)

I want to install an 1100 gallon storage tank at the high corner of my fenced garden approx. 200' from my windmill. The fill point on the tank would add approx. 3' of head pressure from where the windmill currently pumps. My question is, will the windmill be able to fill the tank?


----------



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sorry Justin, I don't know anything about windmills but I just wanted to tell you that I love your clever name!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know about windmills either but It sounds like a great idea if you can get it to work.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't think anyone could answer that question for you. Pumps are all made differently, and often, how much pressure they can create is partially based on how far they are 'pulling' from. 

One quick way to check would be to add a piece of pipe on the outlet side of the windmill that extends ~3-5ft in the air. If it's 5ft in the air (above the level of the pump) and still able to force water out the end, then you should be fine. You will have some head-loss along the 200ft section of pipe due to friction, but it should only be a small amount. 

And this is assuming you're filling the tank from the top... if you're filling from the bottom, then you have additional head pressure as the tank fills up.

Perhaps you have some documentation on the pump attached to your windmill to tell you what it's rated for?


----------

